# Nissin i40 on Canon



## zsolexphoto (Jan 10, 2017)

I tried to use on EOS M5 the following flash but it makes in ETTL 0.5-1 EV lower exposure images.

In HSS mode with 1/4000 it makes definetly 1-2EV darker picture compared to 430EX II.

Someone has detected same issue?


----------

